# Cleaners



## garnetgoldfan (Dec 16, 2007)

What do you guys use to get stains off your boat. I bought some cleaner at west, but was wonder on the tough stains if Soft Scrub or bleach type cleaner is safe?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't know about bleach products, but bleach it's self can damage the gel-coat! Spray-Nine works pretty dang good! For tough stains use with a scotch brite pad.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Friend of mine hooked me up with "Bar Keeper's Friend" 

Got some at Publix

about a buck fitty 



Works wonders on chrome and rust stains


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't say for the inside of the boat, but for the outside of the hull I've tried a few different products and didn't have luck til I used a mary kate cleaner that I got at Posner's marine.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Isaw this product used on Ship-Shape tv progragm! It looked good and not to expensive. It's called Poliglow.www.myboatstore.com/poliglow.asp


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *garnetgoldfan (1/10/2009)*What do you guys use to get stains off your boat. I bought some cleaner at west, but was wonder on the tough stains if Soft Scrub or bleach type cleaner is safe?




I used soft scrub last time I thoroughly cleaned my boat and it worked like a champ...it came recommended by more than a few boat owners. It contains just a little bleach. For quick cleanings, I would just use dawn dish soap and water and every now and then hit it with the soft scrub.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Winks rust remover works well but just be very careful with it and rinse the hell out of the area you used it on as well as the area wherethe water ran off the boat.


----------

